
'Dependency' in programming means the opposite of its traditional meaning - duiker101
https://dpb.bitbucket.io/dependency_in_programming_means_the_opposite_of_its_traditional_meaning.html
======
mrkeen
Premise: "Normally in English dependency means something like dependent."
Conclusion: "'Dependency' in programming means the opposite of its traditional
meaning"

I think the premise is wrong, leading to a wrong conclusion. Dependency and
dependent are already opposites (or duals) in English, and each maps to its
same meaning in computing.

